# Etec bogging down



## FSUDrew99

FSUDrew99 said:


> Was running in the past sat and at WOT the motor just started acting like it wasn't getting enough fuel, dropped to/ and fluctuated between 3,000-5,000 rpms still at WOT and would not go back up to 6,000. It acted like it was getting gunk in the fuel line or just choking out. At idle it's rough which is why I think it's fuel related and when you go to give it gas it'll shut off usually if it doesn't conch out itself before.
> 
> Any ideas? Injectors? Fuel pump?
> 
> The boat always runs ethanol free gas and has a fuel water separator as well.
> 
> It's a 2007 60 hp etec 2 stroke btw.
> 
> Thanks.


BUMP

Maybe a bad bulb or crack in the gas line???


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Did you change the fuel/water separator recently? If so, that thing needs to be filled with gas. (I don't think this is likely a cause, per what you described, but it could be) Chances are, however, that if this was the issue, no power settings would work. Something to look into, though.

More likely is that you may have a clogged filter with some sort of debris. Caveat: I run a Yamaha so configuration may be different, but pull the fuel filters (fuel/water separator and the one in the engine) and consider cleaning or more preferably replacing. If there is debris, you want to catch that stuff before it potentially gets pushed through and gets to the injectors. 

If an injector is the culprit, you probably have to take it in to get serviced. 

The other thing I might suggest is that potentially you have some bad gas. I had a Yamaha F115 that sat for a while while I was deployed and experienced nearly identical symptoms - I would throttle up to WOT and the power would roll back to about 4100 RPM and wouldn't go above. Has your gas sat for a while? If you don't have much in the tank, I would pump it out with a $15 hand pump you can get from any auto store. That would at least eliminate that problem.


----------



## HPXFLY

FSUDrew99 said:


> Was running in the past sat and at WOT the motor just started acting like it wasn't getting enough fuel, dropped to/ and fluctuated between 3,000-5,000 rpms still at WOT and would not go back up to 6,000. It acted like it was getting gunk in the fuel line or just choking out. At idle it's rough which is why I think it's fuel related and when you go to give it gas it'll shut off usually if it doesn't conch out itself before.
> 
> Any ideas? Injectors? Fuel pump?
> 
> The boat always runs ethanol free gas and has a fuel water separator as well.
> 
> It's a 2007 60 hp etec 2 stroke btw.
> 
> Thanks.


Most likely the high pressure fuel pump, if it works fine idling and when you go to increase the throttle and it bogs or shuts down or while on plane shuts down.

I had the same problem and that was the fix. had to idle home miles one trip bc of it. No more etecs for me after that one.


----------



## browndogrods

Fuel pump. Mine went, same symptoms.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Thanks for the input. It has new gas in it. Always ethanol free. I run at least once a week if not more typically. 

I'll get a new fuel water separator and look into the inline fuel filter under the motor housing. 

If that doesn't change anything then I'll bring it in for further inspection. Thanks!





tgjohnso said:


> Did you change the fuel/water separator recently? If so, that thing needs to be filled with gas. (I don't think this is likely a cause, per what you described, but it could be) Chances are, however, that if this was the issue, no power settings would work. Something to look into, though.
> 
> More likely is that you may have a clogged filter with some sort of debris. Caveat: I run a Yamaha so configuration may be different, but pull the fuel filters (fuel/water separator and the one in the engine) and consider cleaning or more preferably replacing. If there is debris, you want to catch that stuff before it potentially gets pushed through and gets to the injectors.
> 
> If an injector is the culprit, you probably have to take it in to get serviced.
> 
> The other thing I might suggest is that potentially you have some bad gas. I had a Yamaha F115 that sat for a while while I was deployed and experienced nearly identical symptoms - I would throttle up to WOT and the power would roll back to about 4100 RPM and wouldn't go above. Has your gas sat for a while? If you don't have much in the tank, I would pump it out with a $15 hand pump you can get from any auto store. That would at least eliminate that problem.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Good luck, man - issues like that are never any fun. I'm no mechanic, I just use the "I'm a drop of fuel...I start off in the tank...." and go from there. How do you like that e-tec (this issue aside)?


----------



## FSUDrew99

tgjohnso said:


> Good luck, man - issues like that are never any fun. I'm no mechanic, I just use the "I'm a drop of fuel...I start off in the tank...." and go from there. How do you like that e-tec (this issue aside)?


Great motor. Starts first time every time. Sat a while before I bought it I think. Unfortunately the EMM kept burning out cylinder one spark plug and had to replace the whole EMM, but after that she ran like when I bought her. 

It's like a car or truck never know what you'll find once you run them. Besides hat I love the motor.


----------



## lemaymiami

With modern motors it could be any of a variety of problems... My first move would be to get your motor to a factory trained tech -if it's a motor issue they'll quickly sort it out. If it's a fuel issue they'll be able to tell you so. By the way if it's a fuel issue your motor would be having problems at every rpm....

I've run nothing but E-Tecs now for more than ten years and only use fuel with ethanol in it... Other makes (Yammie and Merc in particular) are very fuel sensitive - E-Tecs aren't at all (although bad fuel or fuel systems -lines and filters can cause problems for any motor).

Post up what you find out...


----------



## FSUDrew99

lemaymiami said:


> With modern motors it could be any of a variety of problems... My first move would be to get your motor to a factory trained tech -if it's a motor issue they'll quickly sort it out. If it's a fuel issue they'll be able to tell you so. By the way if it's a fuel issue your motor would be having problems at every rpm....
> 
> I've run nothing but E-Tecs now for more than ten years and only use fuel with ethanol in it... Other makes (Yammie and Merc in particular) are very fuel sensitive - E-Tecs aren't at all (although bad fuel or fuel systems -lines and filters can cause problems for any motor).
> 
> Post up what you find out...


Taking to the Becks here in Jax. They wont be able to touch it till the end of this week or next Monday they are that busy.

I always run ethanol free and always flush the motor. Changed my fuel/water separator and the fuel filter looks good. Like one guy said earlier it sounds like a fuel pump. I was leaning towards that or an injector.

Ill keep you posted.


----------



## noeettica

Copied from a place where someone will actually respond ... !

"Take the lines off the EMM and flush / clean the area out with air or a piece of wire or a pipe cleaner...when the water flow is blocked or diminished by sand and debris,the EMM will over hat and go into a limp mode...very common."
__________________


----------



## FSUDrew99

noeettica said:


> Copied from a place where someone will actually respond ... !
> 
> "Take the lines off the EMM and flush / clean the area out with air or a piece of wire or a pipe cleaner...when the water flow is blocked or diminished by sand and debris,the EMM will over hat and go into a limp mode...very common."
> __________________



Sounds legit as well. Hopefully it's just that. Took her in today to get looked over. We will see.


----------



## topnative2

lemaymiami said:


> With modern motors it could be any of a variety of problems... My first move would be to get your motor to a factory trained tech -if it's a motor issue they'll quickly sort it out. If it's a fuel issue they'll be able to tell you so. By the way if it's a fuel issue your motor would be having problems at every rpm....
> 
> I've run nothing but E-Tecs now for more than ten years and only use fuel with ethanol in it... Other makes (Yammie and Merc in particular) are very fuel sensitive - E-Tecs aren't at all (although bad fuel or fuel systems -lines and filters can cause problems for any motor).
> 
> Post up what you find out...


I have to humbly disagree.......fuel/water separators will fill up and run fine till u hit full throttle and it can not pass the fuel required for top end...an easy check or go to a clear bowl set up


----------



## Guest

FSUDrew99 said:


> Was running in the past sat and at WOT the motor just started acting like it wasn't getting enough fuel, dropped to/ and fluctuated between 3,000-5,000 rpms still at WOT and would not go back up to 6,000. It acted like it was getting gunk in the fuel line or just choking out. At idle it's rough which is why I think it's fuel related and when you go to give it gas it'll shut off usually if it doesn't conch out itself before.
> 
> Any ideas? Injectors? Fuel pump?
> 
> The boat always runs ethanol free gas and has a fuel water separator as well.
> 
> It's a 2007 60 hp etec 2 stroke btw.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry to hear about your trouble. While you're waiting for authorized service, you might check out etecowners.com. The site has a section specific to the 60 hp. powerplant. I seem to recall your engine's symptoms discussed in past postings.


----------



## FSUDrew99

mike_parker said:


> Sorry to hear about your trouble. While you're waiting for authorized service, you might check out etecowners.com. The site has a section specific to the 60 hp. powerplant. I seem to recall your engine's symptoms discussed in past postings.


Thanks Mike. I will definitely check it out!


----------



## lemaymiami

Please post up what the problem was when you finally sort it out.... I get asked these kind of questions on more than one forum so I'm interested. I've run nothing but E-Tec 90's for eleven years now -so I'm on top of them... Smaller motors I hear less about.... Think I was one of the first to run E-Tec down here in south Florida.....


----------



## FSUDrew99

lemaymiami said:


> Please post up what the problem was when you finally sort it out.... I get asked these kind of questions on more than one forum so I'm interested. I've run nothing but E-Tec 90's for eleven years now -so I'm on top of them... Smaller motors I hear less about.... Think I was one of the first to run E-Tec down here in south Florida.....



My injector went out on my cylinder one. The etec mechanic told me it went out lean which surprisingly is better than running too rich as when it runs too rich in a two stroke it will flush out the oil and then burn a hole in the piston head, granted it could have happened the opposite way with running out lean but they say that it was the best of the two.


----------



## lemaymiami

Since I'm on my third E-Tec I've had one or two injectors fail on me. Whenever it happens you simply lose that cylinder (the 90's I run have three cylinders...) and come limping on home at a fast idle speed... No, it doesn't happen very often but when it does you'll know instantly - and that injector will need to be replaced (and they're not cheap....). I've never heard of a bad injector burning out a piston - all that's ever happened on my motors is the loss of that particular cylinder until the injector has been replaced - never the slightest damage from a bad injector ( it's bad enough that it ends a trip and you won't be taking another one until that injector is replaced....).


----------



## FSUDrew99

lemaymiami said:


> Since I'm on my third E-Tec I've had one or two injectors fail on me. Whenever it happens you simply lose that cylinder (the 90's I run have three cylinders...) and come limping on home at a fast idle speed... No, it doesn't happen very often but when it does you'll know instantly - and that injector will need to be replaced (and they're not cheap....). I've never heard of a bad injector burning out a piston - all that's ever happened on my motors is the loss of that particular cylinder until the injector has been replaced - never the slightest damage from a bad injector ( it's bad enough that it ends a trip and you won't be taking another one until that injector is replaced....).


Yea I could only go about 20 mph on the way in after it went out. Once replaced good as new (knock on wood). Cost me a little over $600 out the door....


----------

